# Beach buggy tire air down ?



## rdema19403 (Aug 18, 2009)

I have a question to ask about Beach Buggy, after you air down your vehicle where do you air up at a gas station ,12volt air compressor from car or do you have a tank with air in it and bring it with you?
Thanks in advance,
Ralph


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

this link should supply you with all the info you need...

Airing Up

the search button on this site is great....


----------

